# Where could I find wood like this for a shack?



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Look at the wood used to make this little shack.








This is almost exactly how I picture my shack looking, but I could never draw it right or anything. No that I found these pictures I can explain it better so we can build it. The trouble is, how the hell do I get wood like that
I showed my dad and he didn't know either. Any wood we bought at Home Depot or wherever would be nice and new.
Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I think your best bet is finding a lumber mill in your area, it won't cost you as much as going to a home center and for this project you could use green wood (not kiln dry) that will save you some buck also. oak will weather like in your pic. in just a few days to a few weeks outside as will most hardwoods, any type of evergreens, pines, ceders will take alot longer to weather because of the sap in them. They also make deck stains that look like this also.
For what this is going to cost in lumber I think I would go hunting for pallets, but thats just me.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah I have to agree a lumber mill or your gonna end up having to dirty it up yourself, maybe use some sort of stain and alittle good ole dirt from your backyard


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Personally, to me, the wood planks look like cedar (but thats me) that would be something you could pick up at homedepot, they are used for fences and come in 4'', 6'' and 8'' widths. use a water sealer on it to keep the color if you dont want it to go grey over time.

The trim looks like it was made from pine poles, again, I could be mistaken, it just looks really close.

hard to tell you where you can get poles like that, they are used to make indian teepees, they are used in log cabin construction and decor, depending in which region you live, they could be easy or hard to come by.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I would probably use old wooden pallets and stain it a bit and then burn it with a propane torch for the "old" look!! As far as the rounded pieces, I would look for old landscaping timbers. A lot of the times you can pick them up fairly reasonable. Then I would do the same thing to them. Just me.


----------



## Ravenscroft (Jun 7, 2007)

The widest pallet boards I have ever seen are like 4-5 inches. That might work but they won't look like the 6-8 inch boards in the picture.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Thanks alot for all the help, but where would I find pallets?
I don't know what those are, I'm not that great with this sort of stuff haha.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Around here the big hardware stores like Home Depot or Lowe's. Also big shipping trucks use them all of the time. The best thing to do is ask. A lot of the time they don't reuse them and will be more than happy to give them to you!!! Also any place that sells appliances. they use them all of the time. Granted the width isn't as wide as was mentioned before, but it would do for the right price. JMO.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Oh okay!
I'm going to Home Depot later today to get wood to build our entrance sign, so I'll ask while I'm there.
It doesn't have to be that width, I just want that weathered look.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Good luck in your quest!!!:jol:


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I just went and grabbed som pallets Sat. from a lawn mower shop. The boards are 6-8 inches wide. I guess they are heavy duty for the wait of riding mowers.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

You could try finding some old barns that have fallen down. Sometimes the farmers don't care if you pick thru the wood.


----------

